# Military Statement of Service Letter



## Rob720 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi all,

I am currently still in active duty. I will be taking my civil service test for police officer in April. In order to get my veteran points on the test, they said I must have a statement of service letter. Has anyone done this before? I have found a statement of service letter but I am not sure if I need a signature from my commander.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## GoArmy14 (Oct 17, 2013)

Yes you will need the letter signed by your commander. An O-3 will suffice.
PM me if you have specific questions.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

and so the fun begins


----------

